# What are some surprising things about yourself?



## peeyaj

1. It's very atypical for an average guys like me, (age and profession), but I really dig classical music, and my friends are bewildered about it.

2. I can cook, and my family said its delicious!

3. I am an otaku. I love reading mangas and watching anime. This and classical music are my two passions.

4. I tried learning French, German and Japanese , but I always fail.

5. I have never been religious, though I am exposed to religion at very young age.

6. My favorite person are Johann Gregor Mendel, Franz Kafka and Franz Schubert.

7. I have the same birthday as the Prince George of Cambridge.

8. I have a vision of -150, means I am nearsighted. I am also a *deuteranopic* (means I am colorblind).

How about you?


----------



## mstar

1. I do not know more than 1 person of my age who genuinely likes classical music.... 

2. I am in love with science, having competed in fairs on a national level. 

3. Art and music are my other passions. Though often tempted to minor in music (embarrassing for me, personally, since no one who knows me would even guess...) I have always thought it out of the question for me. 

4. Sometimes have lucid dreams inside lucid dreams.... Once, I believe, dream inside lucid dream insice lucid dream. Not fun.  

5. I also love Japan, and have been wanting to try onigiri for the longest time.... When I was a lot younger, I did watch some anime, though not much. As for the language, I never even tried.... 

6. I leaned the Russian alphabet and some basic Russian in about a week and a half when I had the flu a few years ago, and couldn't get out of bed.... No, I don't remember much Russian at all now.... 

Funny thing is, I was inspired by reading some bios about the Russian Tchaikovsky..... How that got to the actual language, well, I guess my mind was going a little silly after so much flu, so little food, and SO MUCH TCHAIKOVSKY.  

7. In one of my lucid dreams, Chopin was a Saint, Tchaikovsky was a young man, Brahms was an angel, Bach was completely addicted to the piano and performing, and Rachmaninov was making everybody laugh every few minutes. ODD! Now I don't fall asleep to classical music....


----------



## jani

1. I am not perfect.
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Ingélou

1. I have never been abroad.

2. As a child I spent hours catching newts in a neighbour's pond, before putting them all back again. 

3. I adore boho scarves & dangly earrings.

4. I have been an atheist - a Unitarian - attracted by Buddhism & Taoism - but now a Catholic. 

5. I can be nice as pie, then without warning, I will knock you into the middle of next week...


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> 1. I have never been abroad.
> 
> 2. As a child I spent hours catching newts in a neighbour's pond, before putting them all back again.
> 
> 3. I adore boho scarves & dangly earrings.
> 
> 4. I have been an atheist - a Unitarian - attracted by Buddhism & Taoism - but now a Catholic.
> 
> 5. I can be nice as pie, then without warning, I will knock you into the middle of next week...


Fascinating! You've never been abroad. Presumably, never been even to Ireland, then?

No interest in travel? Or no opportunity?

Are we allowed to grill for answers in this thread? :tiphat:


----------



## EricABQ

I can't think of anything particularly surprising about myself.


----------



## Ingélou

EricABQ said:


> I can't think of anything particularly surprising about myself.


Which in itself is surprising.


----------



## Ingélou

Kieran said:


> Fascinating! You've never been abroad. Presumably, never been even to Ireland, then?
> 
> No interest in travel? Or no opportunity?
> 
> Are we allowed to grill for answers in this thread? :tiphat:


Oh, of course - thanks for asking.

Yes, I have been to Ireland (Donegal three times, Dingle once & Galway once, Wicklow twice) but I don't think of it as abroad. (No passport required & it felt like home.)

When I was a student, I got a passport but I had nobody to go with - then as a young married, we were too poor - then we had dogs & couldn't bear to put them in kennels. I am also scared of flying. Recently I got my passport renewed but we still have an aged dog, so old we can't put him in kennels, & for various reasons can't leave my mother at present. But I hope it won't be too long before I cross the channel...


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> Oh, of course - thanks for asking.
> 
> Yes, I have been to Ireland (Donegal three times, Dingle & Galway once, Wicklow twice) but I don't think of it as abroad. (No passport required & it felt like home.)
> 
> When I was a student, I got a passport but I had nobody to go with - then as a young married, we were too poor - then we had dogs & couldn't bear to put them in kennels. I am also scared of flying. Recently I got my passport renewed but we still have an aged dog, so old we can't put him in kennels, & for various reasons can't leave my mother at present. But I hope it won't be too long before I cross the channel...


There's a story in itself. By the way, he's unfortunately passed too soon, but you could have asked Seamus Heaney if Ireland is "abroad" from England. 

Something surprising about myself?

Maybe not _surprising_, but I'm totally impractical and rarely believe that anything bad will happen. I always believe I'll be fine. In other words, recently during this grave recession, I gave up a perfectly good job (for personal reasons) and am quite happy vegetating for a bit and have no concern for the future because I believe it will be "fine."

What's surprising about this? I would classify myself as being usually an anxious sort of feller...


----------



## Tristan

Okay, a couple of these are going to sound like bragging, but, they _are_ surprising, so forgive me 

1. I'm passionate about languages, but can only speak one! (I can translate/write Latin and can speak some Japanese). I can read Greek, Russian, Japanese, Georgian, Sanskrit...and can pronounce and read over 20 languages written with the Latin alphabet. I will probably end up majoring in linguistics in college.
2. I have the periodic table memorized, the prime numbers up to 997 memorized, the square numbers up to 2500 memorized, the US presidents, countries of the world and their capitals, California counties, California state routes, etc. Didn't actively _try_ to memorize any of these things either. 
3. In addition to languages and classical music, mountain biking is my third biggest passion 
4. I'm a dubstep fanatic.
5. I'm an Apple fanatic.
6. I like gardening and working with home irrigation systems.
7. I look at open houses on the weekends for fun.
8. I'm 1/2 Albanian and 1/4 Lebanese. Both of my parents were born and raised in Europe. 
9. I have synesthesia--I see numbers as inherently colored (*3* is blue, *5* is purple, *7* is green, etc.) I also see a "map" of certain sequences of numbers in my head.
10. I've never seen any Star Wars movies!


----------



## mstar

Ingenue said:


> 1. I have never been abroad.


It's a few hours from Britain to the U.S.A. East Coast on a plane.... Any interest in hopping on a Boeing 777 and flying to the Americas?

I've been to Europe very few times myself, and perhaps in a few years, I'll be able to visit Germany, Austria, Britain, etc., but for now.... Well, for now, there's TC.


----------



## aleazk

I have a surprising capability for ruining good things that happen to me.


----------



## jani

Tristan said:


> Okay, a couple of these are going to sound like bragging, but, they _are_ surprising, so forgive me
> 
> 1. I'm passionate about languages, but can only speak one! (I can translate/write Latin and can speak some Japanese). I can read Greek, Russian, Japanese, Georgian, Sanskrit...and can pronounce and read over 20 languages written with the Latin alphabet. I will probably end up majoring in linguistics in college.
> 2. I have the periodic table memorized, the prime numbers up to 997 memorized, the square numbers up to 2500 memorized, the US presidents, countries of the world and their capitals, California counties, California state routes, etc. Didn't actively _try_ to memorize any of these things either.
> 3. In addition to languages and classical music, mountain biking is my third biggest passion
> 4. I'm a dubstep fanatic.
> 5. I'm an Apple fanatic.
> 6. I like gardening and working with home irrigation systems.
> 7. I look at open houses on the weekends for fun.
> 8. I'm 1/2 Albanian and 1/4 Lebanese. Both of my parents were born and raised in Europe.
> 9. I have synesthesia--I see numbers as inherently colored (*3* is blue, *5* is purple, *7* is green, etc.) I also see a "map" of certain sequences of numbers in my head.
> *10. I've never seen any Star Wars movies! *


----------



## Wicked_one

1. I collect coins, mainly from Europe. No, not a big collection.. YET!
2. I procrastinate way too much.
3. I like to bike around the city.
4. I don't really dig Mozart.


----------



## Ukko

I do not have a doctorate in philosophy.


----------



## cwarchc

1. I'm half Polish and half English
2. I lived in South Africa for 5 years, with my young children
3. I love Classic cars & motorbikes
4. I regret stopping learning the clarinet, when I was much younger


----------



## moody

Kieran said:


> There's a story in itself. By the way, he's unfortunately passed too soon, but you could have asked Seamus Heaney if Ireland is "abroad" from England.
> 
> Something surprising about myself?
> 
> Maybe not _surprising_, but I'm totally impractical and rarely believe that anything bad will happen. I always believe I'll be fine. In other words, recently during this grave recession, I gave up a perfectly good job (for personal reasons) and am quite happy vegetating for a bit and have no concern for the future because I believe it will be "fine."
> 
> What's surprising about this? I would classify myself as being usually an anxious sort of feller...


And very Irish by the sounds of it.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> I do not have a doctorate in philosophy.


Well,you could have fooled me !!


----------



## Garlic

1. I can't drive and have no interest in learning
2. I much prefer winter to summer
3. When I was a child I hated maths and science and loved art and creative writing; I'm now doing a physics degree
4. My head hair and facial hair are different colours
5. I nearly died of pneumonia when I was a baby
6. I enjoy building big geometric structures in my head, especially while listening to music (Anyone else do this?)


----------



## Cheyenne

Musically:

1. I have no interest whatsoever in learning how to play an instrument. 
2. I'm a shameless air conductor. 
3. I shamefully prefer major keys, and happy 'endings' (which are of course accompanied by silly gesticulations). 
4. I know very little about music theory.

Those may be seen as surprising, I think? They make me look a little stupid :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. I love to read, but I don't like writing.
2. I have never been out of the US, and I've only been a few times out of my state.
3. I only really like a few baroque composers, but the ones that I do rate very highly with me (Bach, Purcell, and Zelenka).
4. I have a rather poor ear for a musician.
5. I don't want to go to university if I can help it.
6. I am an extreme health nut.


----------



## Cosmos

1. 19 year old boy who loves classical and none of my friends do (my best friend/roommate once said classical wasn't that good because it didn't have "riffs". Ok yeah go back to your Nirvana cds if you're going to have that attitude)
2. I love art in general (paintings and architecture) but I can't paint.
3. I am not that good on piano and don't have a teacher despite wanting to play most piano pieces
4. Excluding the US, I've been to 10 countries
5. I can clap with one hand
6. I am half Puerto Rican but don't look it (red hair, white skin)
7. I don't care for sports whatsoever: watching is boring and I only have fun playing a few
8. I can stretch my fingers back over 90 degrees
9. Everyone thinks it's weird that I love eel dishes in Japanese food
10. I don't like corn. And since half my family used to live on a farm, that is almost sacrilege.


----------



## Pantheon

1. I speak English, Hungarian, French and German and I want to learn Finnish
2. My interest in Classical Music dates back to the age of 4
3. I have two brothers, one who is 15 years younger than me, the other one unfortunately died...
4. I can bend my arm the other way abnormally.
5. I truly believe that I am chronically depressed (but I am probably not).
6. I am scared of pregnancy.
7. The 4 walls of my room are full of posters. (I will soon have to settle for the ceiling soon).

And that is all for now ^^


----------



## moody

Cheyenne said:


> Musically:
> 
> 1. I have no interest whatsoever in learning how to play an instrument.
> 2. I'm a shameless air conductor.
> 3. I shamefully prefer major keys, and happy 'endings' (which are of course accompanied by silly gesticulations).
> 4. I know very little about music theory.
> 
> Those may be seen as surprising, I think? They make me look a little stupid :lol:


I don't think they do, not at all,at all.


----------



## Crudblud

None of these are particularly surprising, but then I already knew about them, so don't take my word for it. I have been debating whether to post all of these because I am aware that they may make some people feel uncomfortable. Obviously I decided to go through with it, but I apologise in advance if any of the following points bother you.

1. I have not had a 9-5 job in almost six years.

2. I have waxy build-up in my ears that nothing seems to be able to get rid of.

3. I would like to live in a house in the middle of a huge field. 

4. I lie to people in order to keep them from getting genuinely close to me. That's probably a disorder of some kind, but I'm not well versed in psychoanalysis so I don't know.

5. One of the many things that attract me to writing music for computers is that it takes music outside the realm of the performing arts. I can play several instruments proficiently, but I am also terribly self conscious and absolutely terrified of playing in front of other people.

6. I experience very jarring and unexpected shifts in mood and perspective, not unexpected in the sense that I didn't know they would eventually happen, but that I have yet to find a pattern to their comings and goings and cannot predict when they will occur. Depending on my frame of mind I seem to have command of many different and exclusive skill sets, I also seem to lose the ability to do anything that falls outside of the particular one I'm in at the given moment. I suspect this is the reason behind my wide ranging creative interests, since I can easily fall victim to a depressive episode if I am unable to do anything, it's a pretty good defence mechanism in that sense. I notice that it also can have a profound effect on fear; at the right moment I am perfectly capable of doing things that I would otherwise be afraid or unable to do, such as publicly admitting some of the things in this list. Most of the time I seem to be able to observe these shifts occurring with a clear head despite otherwise having my thought processes polluted by them.


----------



## superhorn

1. I was a member of the first symphony orchestra ever to perform in the Fiji islands in the south Pacific when I was with the Long Island Youth orchestra in the 1970s, in my callow youth . We also performed in Australia,
New Zealand , and Samoa . 
We gave a concert in the then recently opened Sydney opera house , took a boat into the famous 
Australian coral reef , where among other things, we saw giant clams which were about five feet in circumference !
2. A hobby of mine is studying languages which few people who don't speak them have any familiarity with , such as Turkish, Georgian, Hiungarian, Finnish , Romanian , etc, and even more obscure languges which hardly anyone has heard of who isn't interested in foreign languages .
3. I'm the exact opposite of the stereotypical ignorant American who knows almost nothing about history, geography, and foreign countries . I'm extremely interested in these things and am very knowledgable about them and constrantly read books,magazines and articles on them .Not to mention discussing them on internet forums .


----------



## Jaredpi

Top 10:
1: I self-study theoretical and particle physics.
2: I love electrical engineering.
3: I cook and bake.
4: My favorite month is November.
5: I HATE sports.
6: I live <10 minutes from the beach, but haven't swam in it this year.
7: I don't like strangers.
8: I love art.
9: I know what the characters in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail" say before they say it.
10: I have a medium British accent even though I've lived in the USA all my life.


----------



## aleazk

Physics seems a quite popular thing among classical music listeners in this forum.


----------



## mstar

superhorn said:


> 3. I'm the exact opposite of the stereotypical ignorant American who knows almost nothing about history, geography, and foreign countries . I'm extremely interested in these things and am very knowledgable about them and constrantly read books,magazines and articles on them .Not to mention discussing them on internet forums .


Hey.... Though not of American descent, I was born in America, and I am nothing like the _"stereotypical ignorant American"_ that you have just described.... Actually, I am well educated in history, geography, foreign countries, etc., and I know many Americans who are, also. Actually, one of the first things that I do in the morning is read the local, world, and science news, and check the stock market numbers.... Don't want to make this some sort of stereotypical discussion at all, though.... BACK TO THE TOPIC OF THE THREAD....


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> [...]
> 4. I lie to people in order to keep them from getting genuinely close to me. That's probably a disorder of some kind, but I'm not well versed in psychoanalysis so I don't know.
> [...]
> 6. I experience very jarring and unexpected shifts in mood and perspective, not unexpected in the sense that I didn't know they would eventually happen, but that I have yet to find a pattern to their comings and goings and cannot predict when they will occur. Depending on my frame of mind I seem to have command of many different and exclusive skill sets, I also seem to lose the ability to do anything that falls outside of the particular one I'm in at the given moment. I suspect this is the reason behind my wide ranging creative interests, since I can easily fall victim to a depressive episode if I am unable to do anything, it's a pretty good defence mechanism in that sense. I notice that it also can have a profound effect on fear; at the right moment I am perfectly capable of doing things that I would otherwise be afraid or unable to do, such as publicly admitting some of the things in this list. Most of the time I seem to be able to observe these shifts occurring with a clear head despite otherwise having my thought processes polluted by them.


Considering #6, #4 is probably merciful. So... you could be a nice guy, even if it's involuntary.


----------



## Crudblud

Hilltroll72 said:


> Considering #6, #4 is probably merciful. So... you could be a nice guy, even if it's involuntary.


Yes, I essentially see it as a kindness. There are a handful of people who have been crazy enough to persevere with me, for what reason I do not know, but I suppose crazy people don't need a reason.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Sigh, this won't be as much fun for me because everyone knows most of what's important about me, besides things I shouldn't say on internet, hehe.

1. I've been about 400 km from St. Petersburg, Russia (while I was in Helsinki, Finland with family). That's my record. So close, yet so far.
2. I've written over 20 short stories in the last 6 years. I'd have to do another count to be certain of the number. I've written 1.5 stories this summer so far, the 2nd is in the thick of action right now, I can spend hours at a time writing.
3. I've read _War and Peace_ AND Anna Karenina. It's doable, folks.
4. I can speak Spanish _way_ better than Finnish/Swedish (I only know words in those languages, I can't even make full sentences). Took Spanish in grade school for 6 years, I still remember some.

All I can think of at the moment.


----------



## aleazk

^Well, I can speak English way better than Basque or Italian, the languages of my ancestries. Lol, although, to be honest, I have no interest in learning Basque!.


----------



## Lunasong

1. When I was young, my favorite singer was John Denver. I modeled my guitar playing after his.
2. I milked goats on our farm when a teenager.
3. I played bass guitar in a local band for 3-4 years. 
4. I was at Daytona when Dale Earnhardt won the 500.
5. I have never been to Disney World, Disneyland, etc., and have 0 interest in going. Not a big fan of the Mouse.
6. I was a long-time moderator on a Led Zeppelin forum.
7. I would rather vacation in the mountains than the beach, but being at home is my favorite thing.
8. Doctor Who is about the only TV show I actually schedule my time to watch.
9. I have been married for over 30 years to a most wonderful and tolerant husband.
10. I am not on Facebook, nor do I have a cell phone that is web-enabled or even turned on most of the time.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Lunasong said:


> 2. I milked goats on our farm when a teenager.


Really? I milk goats too!  I didn't think of it because it's such a normal part of my life.


----------



## GraemeG

I won a writing competition run by a Wine magazine (2009)
My violin is exactly 100 years old than me (1864)
I've been in a police line-up (1990)
I snuck into a performance of _Siegfried_ at Bayreuth without a ticket (1989)
When in Rome, I took photographs of the four fountains depicted in Respighi's tone poem (1989)
When I first visited the Berlin Wall (1989) it came down six weeks later. Guess what? Two weeks ago, I went to the De-Militarized Zone on the South Korean side. Stand by...
I've been accused of looking like Barry Manilow. And Percy Grainger.
I think Buster Keaton is the greatest comic of the whole movie era
Until I was in my 40s, I'd only owned BMWs. Old ones...
My teenage movie heart-throb was (and always will be!) the lovely Diane Lane

GG


----------



## PetrB

Ingenue said:


> 1. I have never been abroad.


*Get that passport NOW!* ......................

o.k. You've got one, and an old and loveable varmint... but come the day, and biting the bullet and getting on that airplane (it's amazing -- _we can fly!_ -- and once you have arrived someplace "other," I think there may be no stopping you


----------



## peeyaj

9. My day starts when checking the internet, until I am finished at 6 pm.. That's 9 hours of being online. I am so productive!

10. I hate goat's milk or any fresh milk that came from any animal. I just drink the powdered one.

11. I don't eat seashells and seaweed as food. I wonder why people like them.


----------



## mmsbls

I'll offer 2 things - one that others here might find surprising about me and one that almost anyone would likely find surprising.

1) Some know that I'm a physicist, and in fact I'm a pretty hardcore materialistic scientist. However, I have always loved the absurd - especially humor (e.g. Monty Python and Steve Martin) and literature (e.g. Camus, Kafka, and other existential writers).

2) I do not believe in free will.


----------



## PetrB

1.) Absolutely nothing. .............


----------



## jani

mmsbls said:


> I'll offer 2 things - one that others here might find surprising about me and one that almost anyone would likely find surprising.
> 
> 1) Some know that I'm a physicist, and in fact I'm a pretty hardcore materialistic scientist. However, I have always loved the absurd - especially humor (e.g. Monty Python and Steve Martin) and literature (e.g. Camus, Kafka, and other existential writers).
> 
> *2) I do not believe in free will.*


Explain.

......................................................................


----------



## Garlic

jani said:


> Explain.
> 
> ......................................................................


Without wanting to drag this off topic, the only explaining that needs to be done is by proponents of free will. I still don't understand what the concept is supposed to mean.


----------



## Kieran

Garlic said:


> Without wanting to drag this off topic, the only explaining that needs to be done is by proponents of free will. I still don't understand what the concept is supposed to mean.


It means you have free choices to make and you exercise your will based upon these choices...


----------



## Wicked_one

...and and your destiny is the one that you make yourself based on your actions and is not one already "written" by a supernatural being.

Even though, neuroscientists say that free will is actually an illusion because the brain knows with few miliseconds in advance what you are going to do next.

5. I'd like to start a family business;
6. I have no money to start a family business..


----------



## EricABQ

O.K, I think I thought of something.

In my entire life of over 42 years, I have only been to one funeral and two weddings.

Those seem like pretty low totals for somene as old as me.


----------



## ptr

EricABQ said:


> In my entire life of over 42 years, I have only been to one funeral and two weddings.


Well Eric, that somehow sound very much like a story You should pitch to someone about making a film of... 

/ptr


----------



## Kleinzeit

Idea for a thread, similar to this but a game.

There used to be a radio show in Quebec called 'Détecteur de Mensonge' --Lie Detector. It became a fun parlour game to play at home. A subject told three facts about themselves. Two were true, one was a lie. The other players were allowed three questions each to detect the lie. Getting your story plausible-- it takes some cunning.

/thread duty: my paternal grandfather had a (non-poisonous) drink with Rasputin.


----------



## EricABQ

ptr said:


> Well Eric, that somehow sound very much like a story You should pitch to someone about making a film of...
> 
> /ptr


Well, it's actually been very easy to accomplish. Of my relatively small extended family, I've only so far lost three of 4 grandparents, and they were all opposed to funerals, so they didn't have one.

As for the weddings, I just make sure I have had some excuse to skip them (two brothers being the exeptions.) Oh, and I was of course at my own wedding, so technically I've been to three.


----------



## jani

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 24081
> 
> 
> Idea for a thread, similar to this but a game.
> 
> There used to be a radio show in Quebec called 'Détecteur de Mensonge' --Lie Detector. It became a fun parlour game to play at home. A subject told three facts about themselves. Two were true, one was a lie. The other players were allowed three questions each to detect the lie. Getting your story plausible-- it takes some cunning.
> 
> /thread duty: my paternal grandfather had a (non-poisonous) drink with Rasputin.


Do it! It sounds great!

oihfgxzfghjkllkjhghjkjhgfghjk


----------



## Kleinzeit

jani said:


> Do it! It sounds great!











yeah.... I just wanted to light the fuse.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Kleinzeit said:


> Idea for a thread, similar to this but a game.
> 
> There used to be a radio show in Quebec called 'Détecteur de Mensonge' --Lie Detector. It became a fun parlour game to play at home. A subject told three facts about themselves. Two were true, one was a lie. The other players were allowed three questions each to detect the lie. Getting your story plausible-- it takes some cunning.


Around here that's a popular party game. It's called "Two Truths and a Lie" (very imaginative name).


----------



## Wicked_one

whoops... ((((((((((((((()_))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## mmsbls

jani said:


> Explain.


The subject of free will is confusing and complicated, but the simplest description of my view is that our consciousness has no role in behavioral choices. The decisions we make are made by subconscious brain processes.


----------



## Ingélou

mmsbls said:


> The subject of free will is confusing and complicated, but the simplest description of my view is that our consciousness has no role in behavioral choices. The decisions we make are made by subconscious brain processes.


I'm glad my brain has made a subconscious decision to believe that I make free choices, then; I'm getting so much more out of life.


----------



## peeyaj

* What are some surprising things about yourself?*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. I love sad movies and romantic movies
2. I "fangirl" about certain things :lol:
3. I don't like lemonade
4. I hate hate hate going in the water at a beach (I almost cried last time the water was up to my knees)
5. I love watching games of chess!
6. Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain is my favourite movie
7. I'm bisexual (I have discovered that two of my friends are as well which has encouraged me to be less shy about it)
8. I get nervous around walnuts
9. I love the musicals of Andrew Lloyd Webber
10. I am a shopaholic


----------



## Nereffid

Many years ago I played Helen Keller's brother in a production of "The Miracle Worker".

The furthest I have been from my home town is 7,000 km.

I have no middle name.

I once shouted "Beethoven!" at Eddie Izzard.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 1. I love sad movies and romantic movies
> 2. I "fangirl" about certain things :lol:
> 3. I don't like lemonade
> 4. I hate hate hate going in the water at a beach (I almost cried last time the water was up to my knees)
> 5. I love watching games of chess!
> 6. Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain is my favourite movie
> 7. I'm bisexual (I have discovered that two of my friends are as well which has encouraged me to be less shy about it)
> 8. I get nervous around walnuts
> 9. I love the musicals of Andrew Lloyd Webber
> 10. I am a shopaholic


I like you a bit more now.


----------



## EricABQ

I've thought of one more.

Even though I was a college age white guy who liked rock music at the time Nirvana made it big, I have never owned a copy of Nevermind, nor have I ever listened to it all the way through. Nirvana just never did it for me.


----------



## EricABQ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 4. I hate hate hate going in the water at a beach (I almost cried last time the water was up to my knees)


If I lived in Australia, I'd stay the hell out of the water too.


----------



## aleazk

1. From age 10 to 15 I was really obsessed with electronics, I don't know why. I loved to build radiotransmitters. I had a box with a lot of funny smelling chemicals which I needed for making the printed circuit boards.
2. I usually learn the topics of the classes I should take by myself before the course has started and then I don't go to the classes. I hate all those formalities.
3. I make very stupid decisions in ordinary life (e.g., not attending to classes!).
4. I am very scruffy, I simply don't think about my image. I can forget to shave for weeks.
5. I have some kind of inhibition for expressing my emotions. Not that I don't have them, quite the opposite.
6. In the list of my diagnosed mental disorders you can count chronic depression and OCD. My father suffers from the same disorders.
7. I have the essential necessity of composing music. Even if I'm not completely good at it or that I don't have a professional background for it, I simply can't stop composing music.


----------



## cwarchc

I'm not of religious persuasion. but Buddhism seems to fit me best!


----------



## Pantheon

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 1. I love sad movies and romantic movies
> 2. I "fangirl" about certain things :lol:
> 3. I don't like lemonade
> 4. I hate hate hate going in the water at a beach (I almost cried last time the water was up to my knees)
> 5. I love watching games of chess!
> 6. Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain is my favourite movie
> 7. I'm bisexual (I have discovered that two of my friends are as well which has encouraged me to be less shy about it)
> 8. I get nervous around walnuts
> 9. I love the musicals of Andrew Lloyd Webber
> 10. I am a shopaholic


Hahaha, I'm trying my best not to laugh at some of the stuff that is in here  
The fangirling has become quite an addiction, hasn't it ? Especially when it comes to a certain tenor I won't mention !

As part of an edit of my previous post here are some new facts about me :

8. I love books by John Fowles.
9. I suffer from Raynaud's Syndrome. 
10. I want to become a psychiatrist.


----------



## clavichorder

aleazk said:


> 7. I have the essential necessity of composing music. Even if I'm not completely good at it or that I don't have a professional background for it, I simply can't stop composing music.


There is a book about the composer Martinu called 'compulsion to compose,' which I know exists but have not read. That guy really had no way to stop himself from writing music. For a while, I was fascinated with this concept myself and couldn't stop, but for some reason my 'compulsion' fizzled out.


----------



## Kopachris

(From self-diagnosis, so take it with a grain of salt) I have, at least, schizoid personality disorder, and at most, a mild case of schizophrenia. I seem to be managing it well on my own so far.


----------



## Guest

Heaven help us, you lot are a bunch of weirdos no wonder you live on the www.:rolleyes:


----------



## Crudblud

Andante said:


> Heaven help us, you lot are a bunch of weirdos no wonder you live on the www.:rolleyes:


I'm glad to see your penchant for making posts of a high quality is as strong as ever.


----------



## Cheyenne

Linguistically:

1. I learned English from a show called Yu-gi-oh GX, when I was about 8 years old -- when I started I could barely comprehend a single word, but by the time I finished, I understood all of them. Inadvertently, the best decision I've made in my life so far has been watching a terrible cartoon show. 
2. I speak and write English far better than I speak and write Dutch, my native language. It is so egregious that it is not uncommon for me to write an essay in English and then manually translate it back to Dutch -- it results in essays superior to those written in Dutch from the start. 
3. Teachers used occasionally to complain that my prose style was -- as one teacher put it -- 'too Nabokovian'. I had in fact never read any Nabokov at that time: my prose was merely a strange product of 19th century essayists and misguided attempts at sophistication. Soon after another teacher advised me to 'learn from Hemingway', and I did. If, however, you find me occasionally typing messages in the guise of a failed Victorian novelists, you'll now know it's just a return to form. (My preferred prose-writers, style-wise, are William Hazlitt, Joseph Conrad, Thomas De Quincey, John Milton and George Bernard Shaw.) 
4. I have a minor obsessions with attaining fluency of speech, which has resulted in very useful public-speaking skills -- only to be displayed when I can speak in English, of course.
5. My pronunciation of both French and German is notoriously horrible, though I can decipher basic and sometimes slightly more advanced texts in both languages with relative ease. I had to quit German class because of it: I kept getting awful grades whenever forced to pronounce even the simplest words.

Academically:

1. I've never been good at science beyond the very esoteric realms. Math is difficult to me, and it has rendered me unable to pursue any career in science. Despite that, I've chosen every scientific subject I could, including the most difficult of two types of math (just about surviving them with decent grades, earned by hard work). 
2. I've never done any exercise in English class, ever. Nobody cares; the grades sure don't show it.

On myself:

1. Through various reasons, all of them largely unknown to me (though I suspect a great deal of them have to do with aesthetics), I have an interminable optimism regarding the surface aspects of my life, so that one will usually find me in a pleasant disposition, even when my mirth does not altogether fit, to quote from _Lolita_, 'the solemnity the occasion requires.' 
2. These good moods are usually only broken up by occasional fits of tranquil, if outwardly melancholy, contemplation. 
3. I avoid mundanity and pattern with my somewhat 'sporadic living', that keeps everything interesting but is, unfortunately, somewhat strange to others. 
4. Because I am forced to study nearly everything I care for in isolation, I sometimes am a little lonely. These bursts are resolved quickly, but I can't disregard their existence. 
5. I can be unsympathetic or blunt, and people often condemn me for not showing empathy. 
6. I tend to appear indignant when I speak of things - songs, movies, games - I don't like, and this tone often irritates others: perhaps justifiably, they interpret it as condescending and stuffy. Luckily, it is great comedy to many, in small doses at the very least. 
7. Several people have questioned whether I am a closeted homosexual, despite the fact that I am completely heterosexual, because I am very reluctant to comment on sexual matters. In fact I have never watched porn in my life, and don't like seeing people naked. I'm scared it may be a certain sexual repression. Generally, the motive is a distaste for the superficiality of many sexual concerns, and the advantages gained through it, but behind this justified motive may lurk a far bleaker one.. 
8. I often listen to the first movement of Górecki's third symphony - used, in fact, to listen to it daily, until point 3 interfered - to symbolically remind myself of human suffering, as to place my own minor quibbles in context.

This is one of those rare instances in which I release my introspective deductions, as to confirm the legitimacy of them to myself. I'm an exceedingly happy person (though realizing the luxury of one's condition as a teenager makes such feats easy and unremarkable) but also honest in showing my flaws and follies. With everyone here being so admirably honest and open about their own lives, I figured it was fitting for me to elucidate some minor aspects of mine -- but there we go with the Victorianism, so I'm off to listen to Górecki.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

11. I recorded with a prog/soft metal band when I was about 11 years old


----------



## deggial

Cheyenne said:


> the superficiality of many sexual concerns


the superficiality of pleasure you mean?


----------



## mstar

If I was the Nile River: 

Southern Egypt is Upper Egypt, and Lower Egypt is northern Egypt. This is because Lower Egypt is lower in elevation... which also means that the Nile River flows to the north!  

Well, the Egyptians would grow so many crops, mainly wheat, that they would have to cut ditches from the Nile to their farms as a form of irrigation. So, in a sense, they created tributaries.... In result, the soil 5 miles east and west, respectively, of the Nile is rich!  

Not to mention that the Nile is the longest river in the world. So there!


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> I'm glad to see your penchant for making posts of a high quality is as strong as ever.


It did not come easily I had to work at it practice practice practice


----------



## brianvds

cwarchc said:


> I'm not of religious persuasion. but Buddhism seems to fit me best!


It's the same with me. My friends have been telling for ages that I am a Buddhist, and I always laughed it off, until I recently read a short article about what Buddha originally said (as opposed to all the nonsensical baggage that his philosophy has since picked up) and found to my own astonishment that much of it seemed to fit me.


----------



## Ondine

I am not obedient. I just can't be.

I like to do things in my way.

I left home at 19 -because of endless discussions with my mother- needing to work and study. I never returned back.

I worked in a greenhouse and soon I became a supervisor; however the income was still desperately low.

I could enter into a public university and left my first professional choice starting the definitive one, while still working.

My first two _'formal'_ boyfriends were QB's at the University and I had a lot of fun and good moments.

I have been a 'free lance' researcher and I have had to start from zero several times.

I love to teach having taught at many levels.

I have no regrets at all 

I don't know if this is necessarily _surprising_ but for a woman in a 'macho' culture, those have been.


----------



## Ondine

Kopachris said:


> (From self-diagnosis, so take it with a grain of salt) I have, at least, schizoid personality disorder, and at most, a mild case of schizophrenia. I seem to be managing it well on my own so far.


Well, there's your uniqueness which makes you a great person, @Kopachis


----------



## Blancrocher

Cheyenne said:


> My pronunciation of both French and German is notoriously horrible, though I can decipher basic and sometimes slightly more advanced texts in both languages with relative ease. I had to quit German class because of it: I kept getting awful grades whenever forced to pronounce even the simplest words.


It sounds like you've made many efforts, but perhaps you've yet to try the Pimsleur Language Program? A little bit each day can work wonders with pronunciation over the long term, even if perfection remains unattainable. Good luck with your studies in any case!


----------



## aleazk

clavichorder said:


> There is a book about the composer Martinu called 'compulsion to compose,' which I know exists but have not read. That guy really had no way to stop himself from writing music. For a while, I was fascinated with this concept myself and couldn't stop, but for some reason my 'compulsion' fizzled out.


Well, my compulsion is more in the lines about trying to quit composition, because of terrible frustration, but not succeeding in it!. I always find myself, some days after, trying to come up with something at the piano. 
-------------------------------------------------------------
Cheyenne, I thought you were a yankee!. .


----------



## clavichorder

1. I don't have a high school diploma at age 21. I hope to eventually have the equivalent of one via an AA degree at community college.
2. I suffer from depression and social anxiety, amongst other things.
3. I have summited a 14,000 foot mountain. 
4. Not much else (un)impressive or surprising that I'd care to reveal. I kind of have a penchant for getting acquainted with eccentric people.


----------



## Ondine

clavichorder said:


> 4. Not much else (un)impressive or surprising that I'd care to reveal.


Mmm... that is interesting, @clavichorder 



> I kind of have a penchant for getting acquainted with eccentric people.


I am quite eccentric. Also I suspect that many members are. That is great, isn't it?


----------



## Mahlerian

All I know about music theory I learned outside of the classroom.

I once began learning the viola, but gave up because I hated practicing.

Likewise with my German, but I've improved somewhat since I started listening to lieder and opera...

I have played the koto.

I can speak (conversantly), read (novels with a dictionary, newspapers without), and write (with a good deal of effort) in Japanese and have spent a good deal of time in the country.


----------



## aleazk

Mahlerian said:


> All I know about music theory I learned outside of the classroom.
> 
> I once began learning the viola, but gave up because I hated practicing.
> 
> Likewise with my German, but I've improved somewhat since I started listening to lieder and opera...
> 
> I have played the koto.
> 
> I can speak (conversantly), read (novels with a dictionary, newspapers without), and write (with a good deal of effort) in Japanese and have spent a good deal of time in the country.


Are you of Japanese ancestry or just a lover of the culture?. If the second, what prompted your love for it?.
Sorry if I'm being too inquisitive.


----------



## presto

I don't suppose there're many body builder Recorder players!


----------



## Mahlerian

aleazk said:


> Are you of Japanese ancestry or just a lover of the culture?. If the second, what prompted your love for it?.
> Sorry if I'm being too inquisitive.


No Japanese ancestry (mixed European). I fell in love with the country and its culture (while acknowledging its faults) after I spent time there.


----------



## DrKilroy

1. I much prefer cold, rainy and foggy weather to sunny and warm one. 
2. I hate sports (I cannot even properly kick a ball  ), but I enjoy walking, except if it is hot or I have to carry something heavy. 
3. I like all good classical music (I mean, I want to exclude some terrible Classical and Romantic pseudo-composers and Einaudi ). I am not generally mad about harcore serialism or some minimalist pieces, but I could enjoy them on a concert.
4. I find most of my peers rather uninteresting.
5. I am rather asocial, I do not go to any parties or social gatherings and I rarely talk to anyone, except perhaps to members of my family.
6. I am very interested in outer space subjects and I want to write an astronomical musical piece someday.
7. I am also interested in chemistry and psychiatry.
8. My hobby, after music, is formalwear and men's fashion between 1850 and 1950. I am planning to dress eclectically according to the principles of dress in this period when I will afford to.
9. I always use my hand-watch while brushing my teeth to ensure that I do it for exactly two minutes.
10. My cell phone is so old that it has no camera.  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vesteralen

Dr. Kilroy - Love your signature. Just watched that episode of Poirot two nights ago.


----------



## DrKilroy

Poirot is one of my favourite shows, along with Adventures of Sherlock Holmes with Jeremy Brett. This particular quote is supposed to represent my attitude towards archaic clothing, which is quite similar to Poirot's (though I wouldn't go that far). 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## JCarmel

Am with you on the great Sherlock Holmes of Jeremy Brett, Dr K! Never get tired of watching his excellent performance...he's the ideal Sherlock (if there could ever be one?!)


----------



## Guest

DrKilroy said:


> 10. My cell phone is so old that it has no camera.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Thank goodness I thought I would be the only one that uses one for phoning only


----------



## DrKilroy

Being honest, sometimes I also send text messages. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## EricABQ

I've never seen the movies Wizard of Oz, It's a Wonderful Life, or Gone With the Wind. 

But, I have seen Anchorman like 54 times,so that makes up for it, right?


----------



## Guest

DrKilroy said:


> Being honest, sometimes I also send text messages.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Ah! so I am the only one I must admit I have been tempted but a text costs 20c whereas a 1 min call is only 44c no comparison.


----------



## Blancrocher

Andante said:


> Ah! so I am the only one I must admit I have been tempted but a text costs 20c whereas a 1 min call is only 44c no comparison.


Cost considerations aside, the nice thing about texting is I don't have to take out one of my headphones while I do it.


----------



## Ondine

Mahlerian said:


> No Japanese ancestry (mixed European). I fell in love with the country and its culture (while acknowledging its faults) after I spent time there.


As you, @Mahlerian, I have an admiration to ancient Japanese culture mostly the development of hard core Zen philosophy. The Japanese one, not the commercial found here and there in some bookshelves.


----------



## Celloman

I have eleven siblings.......................


----------



## brianvds

DrKilroy said:


> 1. I much prefer cold, rainy and foggy weather to sunny and warm one.


It used to be like that with me too, but as I get older I seem to enjoy warm weather more.



> 6. I am very interested in outer space subjects and I want to write an astronomical musical piece someday.


Call it The Minor Planets, and be sure to include 3590 Holst ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3590_Holst ) 



> 10. My cell phone is so old that it has no camera.


Mine isn't old as such, but it is so cheap that it has no camera. And that is exactly how I prefer cell phones.


----------



## DrKilroy

brianvds said:


> Call it The Minor Planets, and be sure to include 3590 Holst ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3590_Holst )


I was thinking about something on a larger scale, with movements depicting black holes, distant galaxies, neutrino stars, nebulae etc., but thanks for idea - might be useful for warm-up. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## JCarmel

Upon trying to alight upon a moving train out of St Pancras Station, London & running alongside it for all my worth....I was dragged aboard by two gallant gentlemen_ just _before the platform ran out!

My maternal grandmother was called Honora Grace Macquillan & whilst doing Alterations on a hand-turned Singer sewing machine, sewed through one of her fingers.

The family dogs nickname was a musical instrument....TamTam.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I cancelled a wedding four days before it was due to take place.
I've camped in a field full of hippos and sat next to a family of mountain gorillas.
I went to a boy's school (I'm female).
As a child I had a snake, a salamander and 17 hamsters.
I actively dislike precious stones, particularly diamonds.
I learned Italian from watching dubbed episodes of Star Trek: "Faccia questo, Spock". I also speak French, Spanish, and some German and Greek. And a few words of Maori.
My hero is Charles Darwin.
I had my second daughter at the advanced age of 42. Way to keep young.
I live 18577 kilometres from my place of birth.
There is an 18 year age gap between me and my brother.
I once met an old lady who had been kissed on the cheek by Queen Victoria.
My favourite thing to do in the world is to go snorkelling and lose myself in a wonderful underwater world of fish and coral. Even meeting a shark has not put me off.


----------



## JCarmel

Natalie...the one thing that I've always wanted to do...is your favourite thing in all the world!! This has been an ambition of mine for all my life but I don't swim & although I've attempted-to learn, still haven't a realistic hope I'll be snorkelling anytime soon.

As for the shark....we have them in Essex now, it seems!!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...hark-swims-up-river-in-Essex-countryside.html


----------



## Ingélou

mamascarlatti said:


> *]I once met an old lady who had been kissed on the cheek by Queen Victoria.


How lovely! My Scots grandfather as a 'wee bairn' went to see one of Buffalo Bill's Wild West Shows in the early 1900s when it was touring Scotland & arrived at Dundee. He was invited up to meet the performers and Buffalo Bill shook the little boy's hand. And I shook my Gra's hand so....


----------



## peeyaj

14. My favorite movies are: Paprika by Satoshi Kon, The Silence of the Lambs, and Psycho.


----------



## brianvds

mamascarlatti said:


> I learned Italian from watching dubbed episodes of Star Trek: "Faccia questo, Spock".





So what is "Beam me up, Scotty" in Italian? 



> [*]My hero is Charles Darwin.


Mine too. And of course Carl Sagan.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Mi trasporti Scozzese!

Scozzese!!


----------



## moody

peeyaj said:


> 14. My favorite movies are: Paprika by Satoshi Kon, The Silence of the Lambs, and Psycho.


That sounds very slightly worrying.


----------



## mstar

For some odd reason, locked threads break my heart like Delibes's Flower Duet.... Oh, the terrible thread where Herlock Sholmes banned himself.... Forever?! *Breaks into tears*  Locked threads could be an OPERAS, for their dramatic quality! 
Well, here's Delibes: 






(Not the smiley, the video! :lol: )


----------



## mamascarlatti

Ingenue said:


> How lovely! My Scots grandfather as a 'wee bairn' went to see one of Buffalo Bill's Wild West Shows in the early 1900s when it was touring Scotland & arrived at Dundee. He was invited up to meet the performers and Buffalo Bill shook the little boy's hand. And I shook my Gra's hand so....


Great story. I was about 8 or 9 when I met this old lady and she said "you may kiss me here (on the spot on her cheek where queen Victoria kissed). I obeyed, all the while vaguely wondering whether she had ever brought herself to wash the hallowed spot!


----------



## mamascarlatti

JCarmel said:


> Natalie...the one thing that I've always wanted to do...is your favourite thing in all the world!! This has been an ambition of mine for all my life but I don't swim & although I've attempted-to learn, still haven't a realistic hope I'll be snorkelling anytime soon.


It is definitely divine. Keep persevering with the swimming! I'm lucky to live relatively near various pacific islands like Fiji, Rarotonga and Vanuatu so sometimes get to indulge my passion there.


----------



## mamascarlatti

mstar said:


> For some odd reason, locked threads break my heart like Delibes's Flower Duet.... Oh, the terrible thread where Herlock Sholmes banned himself.... Forever?! *Breaks into tears*  Locked threads could be an OPERAS, for their dramatic quality!


Would it help if when I have to lock a thread I post an opera video full of passion, despair and regret for lost hopes?


----------



## HeartofGold

I really would love to live and study music overseas (especially in a European country). But there is a problem with this plan, I'm scared of planes/flying.


----------



## Blancrocher

HeartofGold said:


> I really would love to live and study music overseas (especially in a European country). But there is a problem with this plan, I'm scared of planes/flying.


I'm not afraid of flying, but maybe I would be if I lived in Australia. More than 20 hours to Europe, I hear!

For what it's worth, I've known several people to get over their aversion to flying by doing it (and having a great time on the other end). Hopefully you can someday manage the trip--or else just continue to enjoy life in Australia, which I understand is very nice!


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I really like the game Final Fantasy VII, and tend to play through it every year or two years.


----------



## mstar

mamascarlatti said:


> Would it help if when I have to lock a thread I post an opera video full of passion, despair and regret for lost hopes?


IRONY!! Eugene Onegin = Tchaikovsky = Sixth Symphony = Broken Heart.... 
Thank you for your efforts.... Perhaps I will listen to a bunch of Tchaikovsky now and cry over both that and locked threads....  Just kidding. He really is passionate, though, isn't he?!


----------



## mstar

Mamascarlatti, I do sincerely hope that you know that I am watching Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky's "Eugene Onegin" at this very moment at 11:32 o'clock EST and that I will most likely cry my eyes out from that man's music let alone the actual story....  :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Oh, by the way, I forgot to mention that I am a cat. However, this should come as no surprise given my clearly superior intellect.

*nudge* *nudge* *wink* *wink*


----------



## drpraetorus

I am a troll who lives under a bridge and have a vendetta against the Three Billygoats Gruff


----------



## aleazk

Celloman said:


> I have eleven siblings.......................


Is your surname Bach?.


----------



## drpraetorus

Do you mean things about myself that surprise me or surprise other when they find out?


----------



## drpraetorus

It surprises people that I am, in fact, rather politically conservative and that I am smarter than I look and usually smarter than they are.


----------



## Musician

I came to the conclusion that Apple I phone is one big hype...(plastic? plastic? PLASTIC!!!!?)...

I really like reading history, philosophy, theology , deep stuff...

Enjoy, creating, performing, listening music

Having fun with my new Toy Sony Nex 7

Samsung Note II phone sucks big time, and I do mean BIG TIME!

Like my iMac 27 inch, that's cool

Enjoy playing tennis on my iPad... its so much aweeeeeeesomeeeee! I have seen them all, won them all! I'm a true Tennis Champion! (well sort of...)

I love people, kids, very much, love playing with my nieces and nephews, their just Great!

Love nature and the outdoors!

Winter over summer, Spring over fall (this can sometimes change, depending on the situation)

Love Photobooks about animals, such as horses, wolves, birds and so on...

Love playing with my digital softwares such as Photoshop and Painter to create things like this:










And this:


----------



## mstar

Mind-boggling fact about me that nobody, especially not on TC, would have ever guessed: 

I like classical music.


----------



## cwarchc

my father was an "Untermensch".....................


----------



## Celloman

I own an original French copy of the _Treatise on Orchestration_ by Hector Berlioz, dating from 1844.


----------



## Ryan

Yo nací un hombre, pero yo soy de la sangre de un toro, es la confesión de un torero


----------



## Guest

Ryan said:


> Yo nací un hombre, pero yo soy de la sangre de un toro, es la confesión de un torero


Y todos los toreros son hombrecitos medias crueles desagradables y debe ser fuerza alimentado por basura :scold:


----------



## Ryan

Si senor, si. 
(\__/)
(='.'=) 
(")_(")


----------



## violadude

1. Well, a lot of people already know this, but just in case you dont, probably the most unusual thing about me is that I was born with a leg deformation, resulting in now having but one leg with the right leg being a prosthetic. I was also born with Cloacal Extrophy. Here's the wikipedia article in case anyone's interested http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloacal_exstrophy. Because of this birth defect, I have been incontinent all my life. I had to wear diapers until I was 13, then I got a surgery that allowed me to catheterize through my stomach. Also, the end of my small intestine (I don't have a large one) sticks out of my stomach and I have to wear an ileostomy bag for that, which is just the small intestine version of a colostomy.

2. Some of you might know I sort of pride myself on having a very wide and (what I consider to be) relatively sophisticated, yet eclectic taste in music. But it hasn't always been this way.....my first musical love was stuff like....Nsync and Backstreet Boys and Britney Spears. Well, you can't blame me though! I was an unsuspecting victim of Elementary/Middle School + the late 90s.

3. Before I found my main interest in music, I went through many, many other interests. My first big interest, and probably one of the most long lasting, was dinosaurs. Starting at about 3, I loved dinosaurs a lot. And this wasn't just a "Wow dinosaurs are cool!" phase that most kids go through. No no no. I used to read tons of books all about dinosaurs and learned about the difference between the lizard and bird hipped dinosaurs, all the different types of behaviors and climates the different dinosaurs lived in. I memorized which dinosaurs came from which era in time (Triassic, Jurassic or Cretaceous) and a whole host of other information. The weird thing though was that evolution was obviously such a big part of learning about dinosaurs, but I come from a creationist, fundamentalist Christian family. I always had to sort of ignore all the parts about evolution that I read about in my dinosaur books, even though I secretly thought it was an interesting idea, even if I didn't believe it at first :devil: Some of the other more passing interests I had before I arrived at music were the Martial Arts, acrobatics, Ancient Egyptian culture and making up stupid stories that were painfully obvious derivatives of my favorite tv shows and movies at the time.

4. I'm fairly interested in radical politics. Touchy subject, I know  I would describe myself as a communist or an anarchist but both those labels have such horrible stigmas attached to them as communist usually brings to mind Soviet gulags or North Korea, and anarchist usually brings to mind whiny teenagers that like to throw bricks into windows and none of those things really reflect what I believe...:/ I usually just end up skipping the labels and just explaining what I think about things or referring to writers like Chomsky or Kropotikin as pretty good influences.

5. I'm a hot sauce addict. I put it on nearly everything. I'm fairly proud of the resistance I've managed to build up. I'm able to take globs of Dave's Insanity Sauce without too much trouble....that is...until it passes through my gut. XD

6. I'm not huge video game person, but there are a few franchises/series that I love including the Zelda games, Banjo-Kazooie, Mario Kart, Super Monkey Ball and Tekken.

7. Again, I don't know a whole lot about anime/manga but it's something I'm interested in and I really like a few. I pretty much grew up with Dragon ball/Z, which I still really like and have all the manga installments. I also like Death Note, Rurouni Kenshin, the Studio Ghibli films and the not anime, but anime inspired Avatar: The Last Airbender which is probably the best American cartoon ever. I will only watch anime with subtitles though. I hate dubbed English voices for anime, they sound so cheesy most of the time.

8. I like Korean Dramas a lot, which is pretty surprising for a guy I guess (specifically an American guy). Some of my favorites have been: Secret Garden, Rooftop Prince, Nine Times Time Travel, Queen In Hyun's Man, I Hear Your Voice, Gu Family Book, I Miss You and Feast of the Gods. Usually, my favorite Korean Dramas are ones that include lots of different elements (mystery, romance, drama, action, humor) rather than being one sided or one toned.

9. I've always been more attracted to girls that were considered more homely rather than the "perfect hot girl". I don't know why. I've never really had a celebrity crush because of this. Well.....I do have one celebrity crush but it's not your usual suspect of Angelina Jolie or someone like that. Actually, two celebrity crushes if you consider classical music performers celebrity's lol

10. My body type doesn't really match my personality. I come from a family of short stocky Germans. So I am short and stocky with broad shoulders and biggish upper legs, which is sort of a more masculine body type, but I'm not that masculine. Sometimes I really wish I had a more slender, feminine body type so I could pull off a more mystique artsy kind of look hahaha. But as it is, I could probably pull off a Brahms sort of look when I get older. 

11. I love restaurant sampling. When I go to a new city/area, I always have to go around checking out their Asian restaurants and their sandwich restaurants. Those are my favorites.

12. I'm probably one of the few people in the world that doesn't like alcohol at all. I went through a couple binges last year when I turned 21 and after that I just can't drink the stuff anymore without an unpleasant shiver curling down my spine. I don't know why this is. Bad memory association? Anyway, even without the unpleasant reaction I have to alcohol, I don't even think the "drunk" effect is even worth the "oh my god I'm dying right now" effect that comes when you wake up the next morning, so I probably would have given it up anyway. My family has somewhat of a history of alcoholism so I'm actually pretty grateful I stamped this out of my genes early on.

13. I have a really hard time making friends and connecting with people. I've always sort of written this off and said that I don't need friends to be happy.....but I'm starting to notice that, unless you have an extremely strong and brash personality (which I don't) you kind of need friends to succeed in life....so I probably need to work on that.

14. Even though I'm a really emotional person, my emotions have a really really hard time coming through to my outward self. I barely ever outwardly express strong emotions even if I feel tons of emotion inwards. I don't know if this is because of some sort of mental disorder or my inhibitions are just extremely high. But when I try to express emotions more outwardly, it always feels contrived and forced to me, so I just keep them in.

15. I've visited 4 different therapists in my life. One when I was very young for post-traumatic stress disorder and anger issues, one because I was causing trouble at school (long story lol), one for when I was cutting my arm and one for resolving some family conflicts.

16. I'm very very uncomfortable with the idea of things ending. I don't know why this is either but I don't like the ending of anything. When I'm on vacation, even if I absolutely hated every minute of the vacation, I still feel a really gloomy sad feeling when it ends just for the mere fact that it's the end of something.

17. I almost died once a few years ago when I got a kidney stone stuck in my kidney and the doctors took too long to do something about it and all my body fluids and functions got backed up and I went into a septic shock. Actually, it was a really weird feeling. It didn't feel like what I thought being close to death would feel like at all. It felt more like I was in this weird, relaxed dream-like state as if I had taken some weird drugs and no matter what was going on around me, everything was perfectly ok. Even when I was vomiting everywhere I felt a weird sense of complete inner peace.

18. I've been to two cities outside of my country (USA) so far, Victoria, Canada and Sydney, Australia. I hope I go to many more places though and honestly, I hope my next destination is a bit more out of my comfort zone than Australia or Canada which are probably the two countries closest to the USA, culture-wise.

19. When I was little, I used to steal my sister's barbie dolls, take their dresses off and make them fight each other XD. It wasn't a pervy type of thing, I was too young to know about that kind of stuff yet. But I took the dresses off because they limited the mobility of the dolls legs. And everyone knows that leg mobility is crucial to a Barbie brawl!

20. I have the unfortunate tic of smiling when I'm nervous or in an uncomfortable position. So I get in trouble a lot for smiling at really bad times even though I'm not trying to express joy or happiness at all.


----------



## Ingélou

Gosh, Violadude, you've certainly surprised *me*. This is a fascinating and in many ways inspiring post!


----------



## Cheyenne

This thread has led to many great posts! Probably not what the initial poster was expecting, but great nonetheless.


----------



## moody

Ingenue said:


> Gosh, Violadude, you've certainly surprised *me*. This is a fascinating and in many ways inspiring post!


Now I see how you turned out to be the down to earth ,sensible and nice guy that I've always thought you were.


----------



## Vesteralen

After Violadude's revelations, everything else is going to seem kind of tame and reticent.

So, let me start with the tameness:

One surprising thing about me is that I never "identify" with characters in books, movies, theater, opera - whatever. I'm not sure I know how to "identify" with a character. I like contemplating characters or observing them, but I don't put myself in the story in any way. I get the impression that that's unusual, but I don't know.


----------



## Cheyenne

Vesteralen said:


> After Violadude's revelations, everything else is going to seem kind of tame and reticent.
> 
> So, let me start with the tameness:
> 
> One surprising thing about me is that I never "identify" with characters in books, movies, theater, opera - whatever. I'm not sure I know how to "identify" with a character. I like contemplating characters or observing them, but I don't put myself in the story in any way. I get the impression that that's unusual, but I don't know.


Nabokov thought that identifying was unneceseary: the only purpose of works of art is, according to him, to transport the reader to a realm of 'aesthetic bliss'.

(Sources: 'On a Book Entitled Lolita' and this article: http://www.edwardjayepstein.com/Nabokov.htm)


----------



## moody

Vesteralen said:


> After Violadude's revelations, everything else is going to seem kind of tame and reticent.
> 
> So, let me start with the tameness:
> 
> One surprising thing about me is that I never "identify" with characters in books, movies, theater, opera - whatever. I'm not sure I know how to "identify" with a character. I like contemplating characters or observing them, but I don't put myself in the story in any way. I get the impression that that's unusual, but I don't know.


I always had the impression that you, being so suave and so on, identified with 007.


----------



## violadude

moody said:


> Now I see how you turned out to be the down to earth ,sensible and nice guy that I've always thought you were.


Ah shucks  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## violadude

Ingenue said:


> Gosh, Violadude, you've certainly surprised *me*. This is a fascinating and in many ways inspiring post!


I'm glad you liked it 

I might have more in me. But for now I was hungry and couldn't think of anymore.


----------



## ptr

violadude said:


> 1. ... 20.


Respect, Dude, Respect! I know of few people that take so much sh#t like people with ileostomy's! (I have family members that have lived with such for more then 30 years, due to Chron's syndrome, and while it will never be fun, it is a liveable situation much in contrast to the alternative!), You have my deepest sympathies!

BTW; And about the rest of You points, You seem pretty much like one of the gang, the only difference is that most of us aren't comfortable with being open about our oddities on the internet (and never will be)...

Sideline; Confession as such has always seemed very strange to me as a secular humanist, even more so as an internet phenomenon, that's why I'm often dumbfounded at the willingness some people have in displaying all/much of their life publicly on the internet! And consequently I have very little need to tell about myself publicly, so despite my dumbfoundedness, Your personal bravery violiadude, earn you even more red heart shaped respect badges from Scout Troop Agnostic Magpie!







..






..








/ptr


----------



## peeyaj

17. I once ate a cockroach. A whole live cockroach. Surprisingly, it *tasted* bad.


----------



## peeyaj

ViolaDude" post is probably the best post in TC I have ever read.. I salute you. :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

peeyaj said:


> 17. I once ate a cockroach. A whole live cockroach. Surprisingly, it *tasted* bad.


Don't You know that You have to sugar cote cockroaches for them to be sweet little animals! 

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

peeyaj said:


> 17. I once ate a cockroach. A whole live cockroach. Surprisingly, it *tasted* bad.


That's by design, a survival trait. Birds agree with your opinion.


----------



## JCarmel

My maternal grandmother received a telegram from the Queen for reaching 100 years of age but here she is winning the Best in Show for Middlesex county with her crocheted bedjacket...at aged 96!









And another surprising thing...her daughter, my Auntie May, pictured on the left... successfully answered questions on 'Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart' on the quiz show 'Double your Money' hosted by Hughie Green....but was unable to continue-on to try for the big prize money because there was already someone 'in the Box' doing that...as they used to call it when an individual tried to win the top prize money, incrementally, every week.
She loved WAM so much...(she & I used to have 'WAM Sessions!' of only Wolfie's music) apart from a little bit of Beethoven on-occasion, she listened to nothing else _but_ Mozart for her listening pleasure. She said he wrote so much beautiful music...of such variety...she just didn't require to listen to anything else!
She was a great character, a super story-teller that had all the family in tucks of laughter...& a really nice person.

Last thing...as a 'thank you' gift for my last stay with her, in her Enfield house, I bought her an 'Evercool' aluminium saucepan from Woolworths & she bought me 3 bottles of 'R.White's Lemonade' and a 45rpm single by The Rolling Stones...'Hey, you... Get off of my Cloud' which was a hit at the time.


----------



## Kieran

JCarmel said:


> .
> She loved WAM so much...(she & I used to have 'WAM Sessions!' of only Wolfie's music) apart from a little bit of Beethoven on-occasion, she listened to nothing else _but_ Mozart for her listening pleasure. She said he wrote so much beautiful music...of such variety...she just didn't require to listen to anything else!


I like her!

And actually, I agree with here. There's obviously great music out there, but there's so much WAM, there isn't always time for anything else...


----------



## Guest

peeyaj said:


> 17. I once ate a cockroach. A whole live cockroach. Surprisingly, it *tasted* bad.


If you eat a lot of take away rubbish you have probably eaten worse than that.


----------



## mstar

Andante said:


> If you eat a lot of take away rubbish you have probably eaten worse than that.


Yeah, if a scientist told me one day that the majority of chemicals and such found in cockroaches were found in several fast foods, etc. as colorings, preservatives, emulsifiers, additives for extremely high energy levels, and i don't even know what else, I would only be mildly surprised. (Yes kidding, that would be really bad!)

Anyone ever heard of natural food dye? Artificial ones are a major cause of cancer.... Researched and tested them with some experimentation a few years ago.... Yuck.  Anyway, the natural ones are usually made from a strong pigmentation found in some insects. Which would you rather have? Risk cancer or consume insect "extract?" THE SECOND, OF COURSE!

The problem? The harmful dyes are extremely cheap, and used widely. Large, powerful companies prevent the FDA from passing laws against these dyes. It's essentially Food-Dye Monsanto.  What to do?

Listen to Dvorak's Ninth Symphony, of course. (At least that's what I can do about it for now.)


----------



## Guest

Also in a restaurant (that is french for cafe) never upset the waiter he is out of sight when in the kitchen. ughhhh

Dvorak's 9th, it has been so long since I listened to that, you have whetted my apatite


----------



## mstar

Andante said:


> Dvorak's 9th, it has been so long since I listened to that, you have whetted my apatite


Yes, that and Beethoven's Second Symphony.....


----------



## PetrB

ptr said:


> Don't You know that You have to sugar cote cockroaches for them to be sweet little animals!
> 
> /ptr


Thailand: Cockroaches, roasted, honey-coated, on sticks, sold by street vendors' carts, with groups of teenaged boys and girls chomping away on them like candy (Via my nephew, after a visit he made there, related in a still astonished and amazed tone
Scrummy, if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## JohannesBrahms

1. I am an Apostolic-Pentecostal.

2. I love Tex Williams.

3. I am the unfortunate victim of a sweet-tooth.


----------



## mstar

JohannesBrahms said:


> 1. I am an Apostolic-Pentecostal.
> 
> 2. I love Tex Williams.
> 
> 3. I am the unfortunate victim of a sweet-tooth.


4. You are really Johannes Brahms.


----------



## Fermat

1. I was scared of fire drills as a child.

2. The only sports I enjoy watching are tennis, figure skating, and gymnastics.

3. I threw up at Mount Vernon. The reason isn't that interesting. Just some bad sushi that I had consumed shortly before we got there. To make it even more embarrassing, one of my big crushes was right there at the the time. Not one of my fondest memories from my early years. The rest of the trip went pretty well though and fortunately the puking incident didn't prevent a little romance with that same person later on.

4. I watch very little TV. 

5. I'm right of center. Romney got my vote in 2012. 

6. I love math (duh), music theory, physics, astronomy, chemistry, history, language, and pretty much every other subject known to man. The day I stop learning and discovering new things will be the day they put me in the ground.


----------



## brianvds

Andante said:


> Dvorak's 9th, it has been so long since I listened to that, you have whetted my apatite


You can in fact even quite safely wet your apatite. It's apparently not very soluble in water.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apatite

Sorry, I am not always a typo Nazi, but in this case I just couldn't resist the temptation. 

As for Dvorak's ninth, I would be careful about listening to it too much, because he wrote it while on an extended visit to the very home of Food Dye Monsanto. One might develop a craving for a Big Mac with all the extras, supersized.


----------



## mstar

brianvds said:


> You can in fact even quite safely wet your apatite. It's apparently not very soluble in water.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apatite
> 
> Sorry, I am not always a typo Nazi, but in this case I just couldn't resist the temptation.
> 
> As for Dvorak's ninth, I would be careful about listening to it too much, because he wrote it while on an extended visit to the very home of Food Dye Monsanto. One might develop a craving for a Big Mac with all the extras, supersized.


Hey, Dvorak's Ninth isn't _that_ crazy............... Right?? :lol:


----------



## arpeggio

*It's all true*

All of the misconceptions people have about me are true.


----------



## mstar

arpeggio said:


> All of the misconceptions people have about me are true.


Then they are misconceptions how? I think that is a misconception about yourself, Arpeggio!

(And I happen to like your quote....  )


----------



## Guest

brianvds said:


> You can in fact even quite safely wet your apatite. It's apparently not very soluble in water.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apatite
> 
> Sorry, I am not always a typo Nazi, but in this case I just couldn't resist the temptation.


Thats OK brian so I am human after all but thanks for keeping it to yourself.


----------



## mstar

One surprising thing about me is that I am.... Oooh, should I say? Should I post my age? You'd all be surprised, and perhaps never read my posts again, but perhaps not....


----------



## Guest

mstar said:


> One surprising thing about me is that I am.... Oooh, should I say? Should I post my age? You'd all be surprised, and perhaps never read my posts again, but perhaps not....


Well you don't look a day over seventeen


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> One surprising thing about me is that I am.... Oooh, should I say? Should I post my age? You'd all be surprised, and perhaps never read my posts again, but perhaps not....


When it comes to behavioural aspects of this individual I would classify mstar as a whippersnapper and fine one at that.

I'll give it a shot in the dark and say _somewhere between 10 and 15....._ I remember having a similarly enthusiastic tone around that age.


----------



## Vesteralen

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> When it comes to behavioural aspects of this individual I would classify mstar as a whippersnapper and fine one at that.
> 
> I'll give it a shot in the dark and say _somewhere between 10 and 15....._ I remember having a similarly enthusiastic tone around that age.


Sadly, we do tend to lose a bit of enthusiasm as we age.

Thank goodness, we Don't all lose our sense of humor.


----------



## mstar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> When it comes to behavioural aspects of this individual I would classify mstar as a whippersnapper and fine one at that.
> 
> I'll give it a shot in the dark and say _somewhere between 10 and 15....._ I remember having a similarly enthusiastic tone around that age.


And what if I said I was 50? I am disappointed, COAG, that you would guess *10-15*.... :lol:

Hey, how about I tell you what Google Ads says about me instead?

I am between 50-54 years old, a Lithuanian woman, whose main interests are literature, technology, and classical music. Based off of my google and youtube searches.

Yeah, pretty far off if I say so myself. I am so OBSCURE!!! :lol: (Kidding... _or am I??_)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> And what if I said I was 50? I am disappointed, COAG, that you would guess *10-15*.... :lol:
> 
> Hey, how about I tell you what Google Ads says about me instead?
> 
> I am between 50-54 years old, a Lithuanian woman, whose main interests are literature, technology, and classical music. Based off of my google and youtube searches.
> 
> Yeah, pretty far off if I say so myself. I am so OBSCURE!!! :lol: (Kidding... _or am I??_)


Pray, tell me your age!


----------



## ptr

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Pray, tell me your age!


She's actually Your Mum sitting in the other room trying to monitor Your TC activities... 

/ptr


----------



## mstar

ptr said:


> She's actually Your Mum sitting in the other room trying to monitor Your TC activities...
> 
> /ptr


Yes, yes in fact I am. KIDDING!! (Sorry to frighten you, Australia. :lol

YES, YOU, COAG. :lol:


----------



## mstar

Okay, I'm either: 8, 14, 21, 53, or 67. That's all I'm saying. Guess for yourselves.


----------



## Rehydration

At first glance I'm a pretty predictable, geeky teenager. However, upon closer inspection...

1. I am, in fact, a fan of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. 

2. I am not as smart as you think.

3. I had surgery two times. I can't remember either. One was on my stomach, and one was where you don't want to look.

4. I was in the hospital for a couple months with pneumonia when I was three. All I remember is that my parents took turns sleeping in the hospital room with me, getting to listen to classical music (my favourite part), getting a poster from my preschool class that everyone signed (really touching, I think I almost cried), and celebrating my dad's birthday. 

5. My family is very diverse. My oldest sister works at a dry cleaners' but is actually studying in Granada, my mother is an accountant, my other sister is a babysitter (she's pretty young for one), my father is a plumber, my grandparents on my dad's side both majored in music-related things, and my grandparents on my mom's side (and her whole immediate family) worked on a farm.

6. I played at the debut of a new organ at Messiah College last month. Very exciting, and I got my performance recorded on a CD of the recital.

7. Apparently, I'm the most advanced mallet percussionist at my middle school.

That's all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> Okay, I'm either: 8, 14, 21, 53, or 67. That's all I'm saying. Guess for yourselves.


Oh you must be eight hundred and fourteen million two hundred and fifteen thousand three hundred and fifty-seven.


----------



## Vesteralen

mstar said:


> Okay, I'm either: 8, 14, 21, 53, or 67. That's all I'm saying. Guess for yourselves.


it would have been more interesting if you had said "8, 13, 21, 34, 55, or 89"


----------



## mstar

Vesteralen said:


> it would have been more interesting if you had said "8, 13, 21, 34, 55, or 89"


Nice guess. Don't worry, I'll tell soon enough.... (hint: my next post....)


----------



## mstar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh you must be eight hundred and fourteen million two hundred and fifteen thousand three hundred and fifty-seven.


COAG, I've fallen in love with both your posts and Rachmaninov today. TOo mUcH.... :lol:

*But yes, you are correct.* (Imagine me saying that in a very grave manner....) 

The question really is.... HOW OLD ARE *YOU,* COAG?! (Cue for Beethoven to come in with "duh-duh-duh-duuuuun....)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> COAG, I've fallen in love with both your posts and Rachmaninov today. TOo mUcH.... :lol:
> 
> *But yes, you are correct.* (Imagine me saying that in a very grave manner....)
> 
> The question really is.... HOW OLD ARE *YOU,* COAG?! (Cue for Beethoven to come in with "duh-duh-duh-duuuuun....)


16 years, 2 months, 22 days


----------



## mstar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 16 years, 2 months, 22 days


CoAG, no.... NO.... And nobody underestimates your posts?!  LUCKY MAN! :lol:

I think I'll just go listen to some Chopin now.... Yeah, Chopin's alright....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> CoAG, no.... NO.... And nobody underestimates your posts?!  LUCKY MAN!
> 
> I think I'll just go listen to some Chopin now.... Yeah, Chopin's alright....


I don't let people be prejudiced with me based on my age....well I try anyway


----------



## mstar

PLEASE DON'T UNDERESTIMATE MY POSTS!!!!  

If x^2-10x+y^2-20y=-125 then what is x+y? 

That is just about my age. 
(I comfort myself in knowledge that I can still go and listen to Rachmaninov, and he cares not what my age is! :lol


----------



## KenOC

15, seems like...well, Mendelssohn had some serious writing under his belt at that age.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> PLEASE DON'T UNDERESTIMATE MY POSTS!!!!
> 
> If x^2-10x+y^2-20y=-125 then what is x+y?
> 
> That is just about my age.
> (I comfort myself in knowledge that I can still go and listen to Rachmaninov, and he cares not what my age is! )


I don't underestimate anybody's posts.
Everyone contributes to and starts great discussions here, even the silly ones and the very controversial ones are always worth it. 
You seem to care an awful lot about your age, age doesn't tell us anything other than how long you've been living for! Of course, some things young people haven't been around long enough to experience, but it's more about one's interests that tell us what one is like.


----------



## mstar

KenOC said:


> 25, not totally wet behind the ears...


Close, and not too far....

Far, but yet so close....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> Close, and not too far....
> 
> Far, but yet so close....


21 ?


----------



## mstar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 21 ?


I'm sorry, COAG.  ...................


----------



## KenOC

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You seem to care an awful lot about your age, age doesn't tell us anything other than how long you've been living for!


It's often said that some people have 15 years of experience, others have one year of experience 15 times.


----------



## KenOC

mstar said:


> Close, and not too far....
> 
> Far, but yet so close....


Yeah, missed that minus sign. 15 it is.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> I'm sorry, COAG.  ...................


Once again, proof that I can't do maths :lol:


----------



## mstar

KenOC said:


> It's often said that some people have 15 years of experience, others have one year of experience 15 times.


Shame, KenOC.... Not letting the rest of their forumers get their fair share of mathematics for the day.... 

OH, DO YOU INTEND TO MAKE ME CRY?! :lol: Forget it! I'm going to listen to Rachmaninov - yes, I said it! RACHMANINOV! :lol:


----------



## mstar

Oh, the pain.... is not present.  

So long as my posts are not underestimated.... That is my worst TC fear....


----------



## Blancrocher

Happy Birthday, mstar!


----------



## mstar

Blancrocher said:


> Happy Birthday, mstar!


I love you all. That is why I am not raging that our wonderful KenOC was able to solve the mathematics problem correctly after remembering it equaled a negative number and the beloved The Council of Australian Governments started all of this by captivating me into his formidable realm of persuasion through changing his avatar into Arrietty who we all love so dearly but not as much as Miyazaki, Studio Ghilbi itself, and Totoro, of course, and then using his magical abilities of persuasion which I am sure that he had received from entering the Spirit World, meeting up with Haku, and plotting against the privacy of my fragile-seeming age which is not so fragile at all, and is more like No-Face than any river-spirit, and then getting me to write this when I really should be asleep.

That was a really bad long sentence. Not to mention: FRAGMENT. CONSIDER REVISING.


----------



## PetrB

I am a professional caliber amateur Cat Jockey







(image suitable as background wallpaper)

.... ... and
....


----------



## Guest

I have worked it out you are 3 years younger than I am so that makes you 101years old and still a looker


----------

